# What is oil ratio for 30hp suzuki 2 stroke 3 cylinders?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a suzuki 30hp 2 stroke 3 cylinders DT30¢ and what's the oil ratio?

I'm told use 25:1 for break in period and 100:1 after break in.

Mine has oil injected motor but just curious.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://suzukimarine.com/sr_08/df30/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely no clue. Usually there's a tag/sticker on the engine with the mix printed on it.

found this...

http://www.outboardrepairs.com/topics/004805.html



> SUZUKI 2-Stroke Engines
> 
> 2 thru 65 hp 1976-82 50:1 #1
> 
> ...


----------

